# Những mẫu sơn móng tay đẹp mê ly dành riêng cho mùa hè



## MoonLight (2/7/18)

Mùa hè rồi, cùng ngắm những mẫu sơn móng tay đẹp ngất ngây mang hơi thở miền nhiệt đới nhé!
Mùa hè đã đến rồi, bạn đã F5 cho trang phục, giày dép cùng như những bộ móng lung linh, rực rỡ để đón hè hay chưa? Thay đổi một bộ móng mới sẽ giúp bạn tràn đầy năng lượng, tỏa sáng để đón hè.

Những mẫu nail màu sắc, phá cách dành cho những cô nàng tuổi teen năng động. Nhưng nếu bạn không muốn quá nổi bật, phá cách, những mẫu nail hoa quả màu sắc nhẹ nhàng là gợi ý tuyệt vời dành cho bạn.

Cùng lựa chọn 1 trong những mẫu nail xinh đẹp dưới đây cho mùa hè ngay thôi:

_



_
_Họa tiết quả Kiwi xanh mượt như thế này có làm bạn kích thích_

_



_
_Mùa hè sẽ thêm phần rực rỡ với họa tiết trái dưa hấu này _

_



_
_Chỉ trông thôi đã thấy mát mẻ rồi phải không nào?_

_



_
_Nguyên một vườn hoa trái trên móng tay, chắc chắn trông bạn sẽ nổi bật nhất dù xuất hiện ở đâu_

_



_
_Họa tiết xanh biển- một gợi ý khác đầy nhã nhặn cho mùa hè xanh mượt_

_



_
_Mang cả đảo dừa lên bộ móng của mình cũng không hề khó lắm đâu, phải không nào?_

_



_
_Nếu bạn yêu thích sự nhẹ nhàng, tối giản thì màu sơn hồng nhạt chấm phá hình trái tim nhỏ nhắn xinh xắn này sẽ là gợi ý không tồi đâu!_

_



_
_ Thêm bộ móng pha lê tuyết cực xinh xắn này vào bộ sưu tập yêu thích nhé!_​
_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

